# Relaxing music - Live performance in nature



## vots (May 26, 2020)

Musical improvisation on musical instrument guzheng
recorded and filmed in nature

performed live - by C-hai


----------



## zShADz (Aug 18, 2021)

Great rain sounds for sleeping





Free Rainbow music for you sleep ))


----------



## zShADz (Aug 18, 2021)

Very beautiful places! The music is amazing too. Where was it recorded?


----------

